# I need help w/ zero stack headset for giant trinity frame



## triman3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a 2007 Giant Trinity A0 frame and need help finding a headset that fits. I though any Integrated (cane creek) headset will work. After installing the bearing race and cartridge bearing I found the fork (2002 TCR 1) rubbing against my headtube. My LBS said I need a zero stack headset but wasn't sure what model. Does anyone know exactly what kind of headset I need.

Thanks,


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Any Cane Creek zero stack should do.


----------

